# FIRE ANTS



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

now is the time to bait your property for fire ants. 65 dollars per acre we are licensed and insured. Scullys pest control, we can handle all of your pest control needs. we also do termite inspections and WDO pre purchase inspections. call us at 850 572 8808 or 850 712 9877 . please leave a message if we dont answer and we will get back to you asap. we are also licensed for herbacibe, aquacide, lawn and ornamental. thanks. we also give discounts to active and retired military members....


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

How long will it get rid of them most things I have tride doesnt last to long and there back !


----------



## BBshot (Oct 2, 2007)

> *TONER (3/19/2009)*How long will it get rid of them most things I have tride doesnt last to long and there back !


would also be interested on how well your product and method work and to what degree


----------

